# Here's my effort



## Flash Harry (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.smudgesphotos.co.uk

Its in dev stage at the moment but mostly done, no flash or other distracting crap though just pics and a little rant about corrupt councils etc.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 21, 2006)

Flash Harry said:
			
		

> http://www.smudgesphotos.co.uk
> 
> Its in dev stage at the moment but mostly done, no flash or other distracting crap though just pics and a little rant about corrupt councils etc.



I do like the images on your site, but the overall design is very dated. 
My initial thought if you are trying to solicit business the layout needs to be cleaned up.  
As well you need to move the entrance to the rant off your landing page.  Create a blog page and put it in there.  
It was one of the first thing I saw and if I am looking for a photographer, I just want to see your work, not you politics.

Just some suggestion, take them or leave them, it is your site and you need to be happy with it.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## $naps! (Oct 22, 2006)

SpeedTrap said:
			
		

> Just some suggestion, take them or leave them, it is your site and you need to be happy with it.


I dont totally agree, If your site is to sell images, it should make both you and the customer happy, by easly providing what they want in an attractive and efficient manner. Many forget they come first so design for them.


----------

